# Embolectomy percutaneous



## carriebeth (Oct 21, 2009)

If procedure code 34111 is done NOT by arm incision but percutaneous thru a vessel should modidifer 52 to added?


----------



## hgnos-kuban (Oct 21, 2009)

cfisher829 said:


> If procedure code 34111 is done NOT by arm incision but percutaneous thru a vessel should modidifer 52 to added?


Depending on whether embolectomy is the primary reason for the it. If so then you would be using 37184 with each additional being 37185. If not primary reason for procedure but emobolus complicating procedure CPT 37186 should be utilized. 

Heidi M Gnos Kuban,CPC,CIRCC
Inland Imaging Business Associates
Spokane , WA


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 21, 2009)

hgnos-kuban said:


> Depending on whether embolectomy is the primary reason for the it. If so then you would be using 37184 with each additional being 37185. If not primary reason for procedure but emobolus complicating procedure CPT 37186 should be utilized.
> 
> Heidi M Gnos Kuban,CPC,CIRCC
> Inland Imaging Business Associates
> Spokane , WA




I agree.
HTH


----------

